# Anyone know of any fertility spells?



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Am really getting into the Halloween thing now so I was wondering if anyone knew any good fertility spells that we could all do and hopefully all get BFPs from!

Wouldn't that be fantastic!!!


Lou x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know a few people that have done the "few beers and behind the bike sheds spell" i could find out the details of that one for you, or maybe not?  

Hockus "poke us"  that should do it!!! we just need to find out who "hockus" is  

Sorry really bad jokes "im on Clomid", my excuse for everything.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL!  

Oooh spells - good idea!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey MrsG29

My ladies on complementary therapies thread have the below magic spell on the go and we have had a few bfp over the past few month, feel free to go and join them-they are a lovely group of ladies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,39551.0.html

Good luck

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks all,

I will check out that link now.

Nat - might try that one behind the bike sheds!  It certainly worked for the 6 pupils who got pregnant in the school I teach in last year!

Magic dust to you all,

Mrs G x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hocus poke us......

I bloody love that!!     

Bendybird.x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Where are the nearest bike sheds girls?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

at you Bendy !!

I can't do the maic spell cos we don't have a garden...think downstairs flat will get bit annoyed if I start doing wierd things in theirs... 


I do have some "gem stones"though which I've been carrying around in my pocket for ages

amethyst for healing, peace, love, spiritual support, courage, and happiness
moonstone for balancing the emotions, aids fertility and amplifies a woman’s intuition
rose quartz for love and adding positive energy to relationships and encourages compassion and forgiveness

I also wear a couple of "crystal" bracelets of rose quartz & garnet (my birth stone) which is supposed to be the "friendship" stone...apparently personal relationships were blessed by having this stone & it's also supposed to shield the owner from being hurt both physically and emotion...

....I'll give anything a go at the moment


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there,

I know there's a Full moon spell which is on another thread but was wondering if anyone know of any other fertility spells?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

There are loads of different variations of the similar spells  

There area few envolving eggs, the one I did was to paint symbols on the egg with green food colouring and buried it, caring for the plant or grass that covering it.
Green candles are often used (nature, new life etc) on their own or with crystals (like moonstone or rose quatz)

I will have to dig out my books for specifics, if you search google it does come up with them,  but also LOADS of those spell kits


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya ladies, 
Hope ur both alright 

I dont know if u still want fertility spells but i was looking them up the other day & came across these sites:

http://www.everythingunderthemoon.net/spells/fertility-pregnancy-spells.htm

http://www.fertilitymoon.com/spells-for-fertility.html

Hope they help   

Take Care & Stay Positive 
Nikki x

/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Shellebell and Topkat- thank you so much for your replies girls. I will get cracking with some spells now. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Have found a fertility spell in one of my magazines which I thought I'd share with you.

'New Year, New Baby'

'Mistletoe is a magical plant, and one of the many powers it's said to possess is the power to bring fertility to childless couples.
If you want to conceive, take a large sprig of mistletoe and place it on a tabletop or work surface on the winter sabbat (21 December).

Then take a handful of fresh basil or two teaspoons of dried basil, and scatter this around the mistletoe.
Say this invocation nine times:

"To the angels I pray,
On this yuletide day.
To gift me with a child,
So that I may,
Feel maternal joy,
Of a girl or boy.
So mote it be."

Leave the mistletoe and herbs out overnight. The following day, hang the mistletoe somewhere in your home and leave it there until 21 December the following year. Every time a friend of mine (not me but the lady who wrote the spell   ) has cast the spell, they've fallen pregnant-although so far they've only ever produced baby girls.'

Good luck girls.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

going shopping for mistletoe this year then!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Piepig,

Are you remembering to get some mistletoe?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

got it


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

piepig- Did you do the spell?
Hows your TX coming along? Are you stimming just now?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey ophelia - i didn't do it, i had the mistletoe but forgot the basil    just taken my last stims dose today, so triggering tomorrow for EC tuesday....how are you?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ooooo, how exciting!!  How many follies have you got?

Good luck!!!    

I'm fine, trying not to worry but it's hard not to. Really nervous for my 12 week scan, still waiting for a date but I asked for it to be between 12-13 weeks if possible. Have had some bleeding which ended with me getting 3 scans and so far all is fine with baby and no more bleeding. 

Feel really normal apart from sore boobs so sometimes I forget I'm pregnant. Think I will need a bump to help remind me. 

I soooo hope this is your time hun. keeping everythin crossed for you.      

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sounds like all is going well then despite the bleeding, hope your 12wk scan comes along quickly. bring on the bump!

I have 10 follies at scan today so hopefully should get a few good eggs from that.  thinking it will almost fit with cheri prediction if it works  with conception early jan and due date of sept....she said conception dec, due date sept so fingers crossed


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

You know at EC you're  classed as already 2 weeks pregnant which means December prediction from Cheri is coming true. 

Wow, 10 follies!! That's great! I'm sure you'll get some super eggies from them. Will you go to blast or have Assisted Hatching or anything like that? I had AH this time on day 3 embies.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I think we are just going for standard day 2 transfer, to chicken to go to blasts, plus need at least 5 embies to do that at our clinic and don't think we need AH, or at least nothing has been said about.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

My clinic said AH wasn't needed on my embies but I insisted as I've had so many BFN's already and it was included in the price. 

You may even get some frosties. not that you will need them.  
I had a day 2 transfer with my first BFP too. I think some embies like it better in their natural environment. 

Let me know how you get on.


----------

